# Marriott's Kauai Murphy Bed



## micromacguy (Nov 10, 2007)

Has anyone experienced the new Murphy Beds at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club?  I hear they are dramatically better than the old pull out sleeper sofa, but would like first hand experience feedback.  Thanks.


----------



## nspils (Nov 10, 2007)

We were there a month ago. The Murphy bed was very comfortable ... we thought it was more comfortable than the bed in the master bedroom. The owners we spoke to who had experienced the old sofa beds were very pleased.


----------



## Avery (Nov 11, 2007)

Murphy bed was awesome. Very tight space in the living room (and I got quite the bruise on my thigh from the dining table to prove it), but it was super comfy.


----------



## Bee (Nov 11, 2007)

What size is the Murphy bed?

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 11, 2007)

Finally!  I have never figured out why the Murphy bed isn't more widely used in timeshares.  They are SO MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE than those hideous sofa-beds.


----------



## Avery (Nov 12, 2007)

Bee said:


> What size is the Murphy bed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sandy



Not sure if it was a Queen or King, but I think it was a Queen


----------



## KauaiMark (Nov 14, 2007)

*Murphy Bed video*



micromacguy said:


> Has anyone experienced the new Murphy Beds at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club?  I hear they are dramatically better than the old pull out sleeper sofa, but would like first hand experience feedback.  Thanks.



Unlike the old sofa bed, our guests thought it was great

here's a video it in operation (going up/down...not sleeping) last July: Murphy Bed video

Our guests liked it very much.


----------

